# Microclimate AHS vs Habistat Reptile Radiator



## stivh (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking to change the heating of my baby BCI's home from red lamps to something else, and would really appreciate some advice about my options.
Currently, Bazza is in a 36" x 18" x 15" viv, but I'm prepping a 4' x 2' x 2' for when he's bigger and depending on how big he gets, I may be looking for a 5' or 6' x 3' x 2' later. Ideally, whatever heating system I choose will be scalable from one viv to the next.

I priced up the following at Surrey Pet Supplies online:

1) 75W Reptile Radiator + Guard + 600W Pulse Prop Stat == £87 , or
2) 250W AHS + Guard == £89

So, there's not a big enough cost difference between either solution to even be a factor (unless I've missed something....) 

But, a couple of questions:

Given the size of the vivs that I've mentioned, would both the solutions above be enough to bring the temps up to ~ 31 at the hot end? Or would I need to use a bigger AHS/multiple ReptiRads (obviously, only 1 PP Stat is called for, so each extra ReptiRad + guard adds ~£52

How necessary is it to provide a night time temperature drop? The AHS seems less easily adjusted than an external stat, plus an external stat for a ReptiRad could be a day/night one (are they worth it?)

Finally, any comments from experience of either system, please?

Many thanks for your comments

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Spend the extra few quid and go for the 500watt AHS. If you upgrade to a 5 / 6 ft tank then you won't have to worry about if you need to replace it.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

stivh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking to change the heating of my baby BCI's home from red lamps to something else, and would really appreciate some advice about my options.
> Currently, Bazza is in a 36" x 18" x 15" viv, but I'm prepping a 4' x 2' x 2' for when he's bigger and depending on how big he gets, I may be looking for a 5' or 6' x 3' x 2' later. Ideally, whatever heating system I choose will be scalable from one viv to the next.
> ...


We use all AHS heaters in reptile centre just go for 500watt as Meko says you can still use in smaller tank for now.


----------



## stivh (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks guys, very useful suggestions

Cheers
Steve


----------

